# Questions about charging batteries w/ Battery charger



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

OK I know it's OK to use more than one controller on a battery bank but is it also OK to
use a conventional battery charger while the controller is hooked up? 

Thinking of the days with no sun


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

As long as you don't mistake the polarity, . . . I don't think there should be a problem.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most charge controllers have diode protection so the voltage will not go back to your panels. The only risk you run is over charging the batteries because most chargers don't have a "float" charge cycle. As long as you monitor the charge every half hour or so you should be fine.


----------

